# IGF1 pre work out



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

im going to try igf1 pre work out

what do you feel is the earliest you can inject ive been told 20 mins pre before but im thinking i may try 45 to 60 mins pre with my meal

i think the half life more than allows this just wondered on views please


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Is it LR3?


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

yea bro


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

I tried it once and was not impressed by it. It was impractical to shoot it in the gym or in work, so I took it in the morning then went to the gym, then went to work. So that was about 30 minutes prior to training.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use it Pre-workout all the time now with great results i jab 30min before the gym...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

tried it todat worked ok, happy to keep that going

does anyone notice strength on lr3? i swear when i start it i get good strength specially through 1st heavy sets


----------



## nigs66 (Jul 25, 2007)

when i used igf in the past i always jabbed straight after session in muscle trained, if jabbing before do you jab into muscle that you'll be training


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ive done post and pre wo bi lateraly in muscles trained before,

this time im doing sub q just to try something new really. i know there is claims of site growth with IM but i like to try new things


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

do u guys still have ur pro/carb shake after injection , even if it is pre workout ?


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

not in the past mate, just did 20 mins pre work out although with post wo i did follow with a shake

this time im doing 45 - 60 mins pre work out with a carb pro meal


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> tried it todat worked ok, happy to keep that going
> 
> does anyone notice strength on lr3? i swear when i start it i get good strength specially through 1st heavy sets


Did feel stronger when taking it during a cycle not sure if it was just in my head but definatly feel i kept strengh better when used in pct


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I thought the whole idea of PWO injections was to take advantage of the receptor sites in the muscles worked are more sensitive?

I was under the impression that this is really where the site enhancement worked best?

I am not so sure doing it pre would offer you the best benefits.

The most receptor sites for IGF-1 is in the intestines, I would think that excess free IGF-1 floating around the body might not bind to the muscles, but to the intestines.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have always done it pre workout, i got tremendous pumps during the workout which seemed to stay for hours


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I thought the whole idea of PWO injections was to take advantage of the receptor sites in the muscles worked are more sensitive?
> 
> I was under the impression that this is really where the site enhancement worked best?
> 
> ...


it does seem to be the more popular way pre work out at the moment, im guessing it because of the results.

and the half life is around 8 hours i think so wouldnt this be a problem both ways hacks?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jjb1 said:


> it does seem to be the more popular way pre work out at the moment, im guessing it because of the results.
> 
> and the half life is around 8 hours i think so wouldnt this be a problem both ways hacks?


I dont know, it just makes more sense PWO.

But, I am all ears for anyone to give me their reason for pre workout.

I used to jab it before work as I have no access to needles at work and my gym is on company property.

I saw some killer vascularity when on that stuff.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i heard once, your body's igf1 receptors are more receptive well working out, which also goes with your pwo but im guessing well shooting pre wo your still taking advantage of this as the muscle become receptive its there to pull on.

i can say the amount of time i have done igf1 i havent noticed any difference in pre and post apart from the possible pumps you get well on pre injections.....this i have no idea how to explain either but its seems to be the case


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it would make more sense if the half life was a matter of minutes not hours scott...i have tried both ways and seen no advantage going PWO to Pre-WO..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

OK, I gotcha.


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

What do you guys find best results with? IM or subcutaneous?

K


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Knifey said:


> What do you guys find best results with? IM or subcutaneous?
> 
> K


IGF-1 is shot IM.


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> ive done post and pre wo bi lateraly in muscles trained before,
> 
> *this time im doing sub q* just to try something new really. i know there is claims of site growth with IM but i like to try new things


Thats what i thought, but jjb said he was gonna do it SubCut this time. So it should only be IM then?

K


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

you can use both as with gh, ive actually switched to IM now too dont see no difference in results but it is less painfull imo


----------

